# Stringy thin white poo



## scewae

One of my shubunkins has stringy white thread like poo. It spends most of its time in a cave. It is still feeding well and has periods of active swimming. I am currently treating the tank for Ich with Protozin. Any ideas what is wrong?
Thanks


----------



## pinetree

When my goldfish get stringy, white poo, I feed them food with metronidazole in it for 10-14 days. White stringy poo is often a sign that your goldfish either has a bacterial infection or intestinal parasites. Metro works on both anaerobic bacteria and protozoa and it has always cured the poo problem for me. I make my own gel food and add metro to it (Seachem sells metro in a tube), but there are some commercial brand fish foods that contain it as well. Make sure that you feed your fish the metro food for at least the full 10-14 days. Metronidazole is an antibiotic and if you stop before a full treatment course you may risk favoring resistant bacteria strains in your tank.


----------



## scewae

Thanks, will purchase some, as it happens its poo is norma lagain and is swimmimg around with the rest of the fish. But will still treat it.


----------



## Peeps

Yes, usually it means they have a parasite. Is she flashing at all? (rubbing on rocks). API General cure works GREAT! My Flower Horn just had the same problem, white string poop, it was a parasite and the API worked. It took about 4 days but it's gone now. You could also add a bit of salt.


----------



## Fairy

Hey I have the same problem with a platy of mine, he's sorta hiding behind the filter most of the time, Im Also treating for Ich at the moment as they had a little out break over the last couple of days and its pretty much cleared up now, But the little male isn't looking too great, his Ich has gone but he's very listless and has stringy poop, I dont know what foods in the UK has metro in it, and will salt cure it? thanks in advance


----------



## pinetree

Salt will not help internal parasites/infection I don't think. I don't know what is available in the UK as far as metro goes. Hopefully someone from there can chime in.


----------



## Peeps

White stringy poop means a bacterial infection or a parasite and he probably got it from a secondary infection from the ick. I would treat with a medication that treats parasites and bacterial infections.


----------

